# Meng! 1/72 Ki-98 fighter



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is there a name for the Japanese version of "Luft '46"?

This is Meng's little jewel of a kit of the proposed Mansyu Ki-98 interceptor. VERY nice kit, with great fit, clever interlocking parts, and decent detail. Basic cockpit, but only a 1-piece closed canopy is included. Good decals with a very matte finish, that respond to Micro Set just fine.










































After the primer, I gave it a base coat of ModelMaster aluminum. Then I sprayed the green topcoat, trying to be heavy at the seams but lighter mid-panel to show some variation. Didn't photograph so well. The paint chips are real - I picked them out one by one with a sharp X-Acto. 

Looking for good stuff from this new company. So far so good!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Love it John! Real paint chips no less! A really interesting plane too.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

thats great work:thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great finish and excellent metallic effects - it really looks like a hunk of metal!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I really don't know much about WWII Jap aircraft and have never seen this plane before. I really like it! Pretty dang cool. I have the Hasegawa 1:72 push/pull aircraft (don't recall what they are called) and this would make a nice companion to them.

John, where did you purchase this kit? I couldn't find it.

Your paint job is spot on too. Keep up the good work!

hal9001-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hobby Link Japan!
http://www.hlj.com/product/MENDS-002


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aaaaand my web host is down. Again.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yay! I whined enough on their tech support voice mail.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks John! It's pretty tiny, huh. 1:72 isn't my favorite scale but sometimes that's all there is.

hal9001-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Meng makes some neat stuff. I just finished their Alkett Minenraumer mine clearing tank. Their product line is small but diverse. I believe Stevens International is going to start importing their kits to the US so availability will be better. I got my kit from Lucky Models.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I really like this!!! Great paintwork too!
Steve


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice Japanese what-if!


Agentsmith


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

You did a real nice job. An alumium finish is always difficult to do.


----------

